# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Looking to take frog photos in south/central america - preferable poison dart

## jazzmonkey

Hey

Have just joined up, wondering if anyone has been to the americas with the purpose of taking frog pics - I have lived off and on in colombia for the past few years and am starting to develop a real interest in it.  Any info on where you might consider to be the best places for frogs...I can travel anywhere really.

Have tried to attach a photo of what i think was called a Tayrona Crystal Frog

Thanks!

----------


## Brian

You might want to contact the forum owner, John: View Profile: John - Frog Forum He has many terrific photos of darts and has traveled to central america. On his Flickr page, he has an album from Panama Flickr: John P Clare's Photostream I'd suggest sending him a private message as he's not always very active on the forum. 


I'd also love to hear any advice on frog photo tours, in case I can one day afford to travel and get tired of the frogs in my neighborhood (the latter is unlikely to happen :Smile: ).

----------


## John Clare

I am subscribed to the field work forum so I get messages when anything is posted here.  

First, thanks Brian - coming from you, those compliments are high praise indeed.

For traveling to see frogs, really the easiest way is to get a package through Black Jungle's tour service.  I have yet to try them myself, but for my Panama trip I was lucky enough to have the benefit of several friends who had been or lived in Bocas del Toro.  In any case, a lot of advanced research (internet searches, talking to people who've been a particular place) is the best advice I can offer.  Nothing is cheap, especially air fares, but these trips can be the experiences of a life time.

Brian, to your last paragraph, I'm going on Black Jungle's trip at the end of July to Costa Rica, and maybe somewhere else.  It would be great to have you along!

----------


## Terry

I heard that Ecuador has the most species of frogs. Would love to go on a frog field trip to Africa  :Smile:

----------


## bill

> I heard that Ecuador has the most species of frogs. Would love to go on a frog field trip to Africa


i'd sell a kid or 2 to go to Madagascar......LOL

----------


## jazzmonkey

Thanks for the advice, I am looking into Costa Rica, have travelled through a couple of times, once on my way to Panama City via Bocos del Toro.  I guess living in the region will help, and as I dont work conventionally I can take as much time as I like...maybe I'll put together my own definitive guide of where to see what and how to do it?

----------


## Brian

> ...maybe I'll put together my own definitive guide of where to see what and how to do it?


That would be excellent :Smile: 




> Brian, to your last paragraph, I'm going on Black Jungle's trip at the end of July to Costa Rica, and maybe somewhere else. It would be great to have you along!


I'd love to be able to join you, but there's no way I could afford it at this point. I'll just have to live vicariously through your photos and I look forward to hearing how your tour goes :Smile:

----------


## MikeJenkins

> ...I'm going on Black Jungle's trip at the end of July to Costa Rica, and maybe somewhere else.  It would be great to have you along!


On the Black Jungle website it said that the spring trip has been canceled. How did you find the one in July?

----------


## Kfen

Hi everyone, just joined the forum.  I have been to Costa Rica 3 times (2 were herp trips) and one herp trip to Peru.  I would recommend either.  The frog diversity in the neotropics is spectacular.  Go in the respective rainy seasons to see more species.  If you do your homework, you dont need a guide in costa rica.  Travel is pretty easy and safe.  Pick the right lodges that have plenty of property and have trails you are allowed on at night.  In costa rica, all national parks close early- like 5 o'clock so frogging is difficult, aside from the dart frogs.  A trip to the amazon is more likely going to require some kind of tour due to the lack of roads, unless you just pick one place to stay and they pick you up and boat you there.  I too have heard the biodiversity is greatest in Ecuador.  I'll try to post up some pics in the next week or so to wet your appetite.

----------

